# Kona Shred as a multipurpose bike?



## MikeP471612 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi, great site! I'm looking into getting a Kona Shred. I want a bike to do some downhill riding as well as cross country/trail riding and even just going for a bike ride with my daughter to the store. I really like the Kona Shred because I've read a lot of stuff saying it's a great entry level bike *and* they happen to be on sale right now. It's really the only bike I've found that's in my price range but if it's only good for dirt jumping then I won't waste what little money I have and I'll just stick with the POS I have now.


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*I'd pass*

it's designed for DJ; it'll be heavy and the angles are slack for landings. What you want is one like this. Stick to XC design and you'll get what you want.

Good luck, Jim


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

JimC, he also mentionned downhill, I'm not sure the fire mountain is up for the challenge.

The Shred is pretty slack and is kind of a sloppy climber, but it will work, though it will be much more at home pointed down than up. Very strong frame and components, it should weigh 33 to 35lbs or so. It's a burly, capable bike that will take anything you dish out.


----------



## Too Rass Goat (Sep 16, 2005)

The Fire Mountain isn't up for a whole lot, I'd look at the Blast at the very least in Kona's XC line.


----------



## XCKing820 (Apr 14, 2007)

id look at haro. i jsut bought an escape, and its an awesome downhill bike, but has also proven a worthy climber/xcer. the shred goes around 700$ right? i got my 2007 escape on sale for 600$, and its got better stuff than the kona. take a lookhttp://www.harobikes.com/mtb/bikes/escape.php 
plus its the same color!!!


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

no way the shred is 35lbs...


----------



## XCKing820 (Apr 14, 2007)

the escape is 32


----------



## Konarider22 (Aug 7, 2007)

I use my shred for exactly what you are talking about. I do xc trails, ride around, and open it up on the downhill sections. Here is how it works for me.

pros:
good frame
DH geometry almost, even more so with a bit longer fork.
strong bike overall
great jumper stock
climbs well for a 35 pound bike

cons:
heavy, at least 35 stock
fork sucks bad for trail riding
only has two front chain rings which may or may not matter to you, I'm running one.

Bottom line is this. I changed forks on mine and it is like a whole new bike. Rides way better for the XC sections. Kills it on the downhills. Rides the same on the street. The shred is a fork swap away from being what your looking for IMO. The people that say the shred has crappier components than X bike should ride one because they are pretty well indestructable. I really like mine but try riding one, it isn't for everyone. Some people can't stand the kona geometry.


----------



## XCKing820 (Apr 14, 2007)

the haro has the same kind of frame(7005 aluminum). what fork did you change to? i was looking for a switch on my haro.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Don't go too big for a fork or you will void your warranty and potentially weaken your frame.

Call or e-mail the manufacturer before hand.


----------



## kona4lyf (Sep 24, 2007)

*put a set of*

tripples on it thats what i did with my 06 scrap,lol. good fun :thumbsup:,as stated its poofor riding round for hours or goin up hill,but it was more fun headin down than on my 07 ds kona,


----------



## dbo43867 (Aug 27, 2007)

I also Have a 2007 Haro Escape I got closeout for $500. I use it for trails, jumps, riding to the friends house or on errands, riding off of drops and ledges and such around my house. I went to two bike shops within two hours: the two bikes I looked at, the Kona Scrap/Shred, and the Haro Escape. I found the Haro Escape to be my favorite, I found frame to be very impressive, the bike to be lighter than the kona, faster, and more of a cross between dj/xc than the scrap. I felt the scrap was slightly heavier, and built more for dirt jumping to the extreme, which I don't do. I purchased the escape, and so far it has been phenomonal.









By dbo43867, shot with D-LUX2 at 2007-10-11


----------



## kona4lyf (Sep 24, 2007)

*good to hear*

glad you like your rig and da sport, :thumbsup:


----------

